# GoodEnuff Farm Kidding



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Welp, we had the first kids yesterday! They were huge twin boys from our smallest boer mama. We aren't quite sure what happened, but they were almost frozen solid by the time we got out there. The bigger boy ended up not making it, but we were able to save the smaller by bringing him inside and putting him in a bag and then into warm water. He lived inside for a little while and we fed him some emergency thing (can't remember right now) and he's doing great! We put him back out with mama last night and we were worried at first that mama wouldn't want him, but they seem to be doing good today.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm sorry you lost one, but very glad you were able to save the cute little one. Did she have them early?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Sorry you lost one.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Aww, what a cutie! I am so glad you managed to save him!

So sorry about the one you lost. Hugs!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I'm sorry you lost one, but very glad you were able to save the cute little one. Did she have them early?


That's what I had wondered at first, but the red boy (who we've named Frosty) has his teeth. The first possible due date for this batch of does was December 30th, so they should be kidding anytime. I was wondering if, since momma's such a small doe, because the babies were so big (they'd be a good size for a bigger doe), their mom wasn't able to tend to them as well as she needed to. She's our doe who kids with no prior signs, so we don't know if labor was hard or not. We aren't quite sure what happened, but we're just grateful that we were able to save Frosty.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

goodenuff said:


> That's what I had wondered at first, but the red boy (who we've named Frosty) has his teeth. The first possible due date for this batch of does was December 30th, so they should be kidding anytime. I was wondering if, since momma's such a small doe, because the babies were so big (they'd be a good size for a bigger doe), their mom wasn't able to tend to them as well as she needed to. She's our doe who kids with no prior signs, so we don't know if labor was hard or not. We aren't quite sure what happened, but we're just grateful that we were able to save Frosty.


I have cold temperatures possible unexpected births you might build a couple of those really easy heated barrels and strap them in the corners of like loafing sheds or stalls wherever the goats have access to. They can be real life savers


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It could be anything from a hard birth to if it's really cold out or could be both. Some hard delivers present some gimpy babies. If they were both wet and covered in birth fluid mom may not have done a good job cleaning them up in time to keep them stimulated. So hard to say, but so glad you saved the little guy, he is adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry you lost the one but great job on the second! He is adorable


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the red color


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Just found out that Frosty passed today. We kinda had the feeling that he would; something just wasn't right with him. Hoping to have some kids in the next few days to cheer us up


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aw, so sorry you lost him too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Bratty had her babies last night! She had triplets for us again, but this time there's a girl and two boys! They look very similar to two of her kids from last year.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What cuties!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

👏 Congratulations! So cute. I am glad they all seem well and you got a girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations On the latest cuties! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Little update: this morning, we found Tiny Tim just about frozen. We brought him inside, put him in warm water to get his body temp up, and I am now sitting in front of the fire place with him. We've been trying to get him to drink from the bottle some, but it just isn't the same as mom (he's really skinny today, which worries us). We'll tube feed if we have to, but we're holding off as he's getting some of his sucking reflex back. He's starting to stand and walk again, and has peed three times. 

We're just so frustrated with the stupid weather changes this year that we're most likely gonna drop kidding in January for 4-H and FFA kids and kid all of the does in March and April.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Awww he’s handsome! I feel the frustration, the weather is nuts. Hang in there, we’re praying for you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, what a cutie! Glad you got him warmed up!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure the milk is really warm, too, when you feed him. He may need fed every 4 hours until he gains back his weight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It is hard to kid in this crazy weather. The roller coaster if highs to lows is really hard. Im sorry for your losses. Im glad your working with him. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww poor little guy but good job once again on saving your babies!
The weather is nuts all over! We went from drowning to freezing and today all my poor goats I thought might have heat strokes. I wish it would just pick one and stick with it!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Tim isn't doing good again; he reminds me a lot of a kid last year that we're pretty sure had floppy kid syndrome (that kid recovered). He was great last night; running all over the house, nursing on the bottle. I just don't understand what happened for him to go downhill again. My grandma gave him a BoSe and CD/T shot, so we'll see if we can get any response.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes for your baby....... this is so hard. I would keep taking his temp and bottle feeding ( if warm enough) at this point, making sure he is warm. Also, make sure he is pooping well and peeing. Babies can take a serious dip if not eating enough to keep their body temp up. Sometimes it takes a few days to get them going. Or, if the bottle is hard, take him to mama every few hours to nurse if his suck reflex is good. Put a pinch of baking soda in the bottle, and an enema if he is not pooping well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 

Adorable baby.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Tim passed late this morning. He just wasn't getting warm no matter what we did. But, our last January does kidded today!! And at the same time of course, so I had to leave school (which I don't mind ). 

Bella had twin girls. First girl came with only her head out first, so we had to maneuver her out. We've named them Georgia and Cookie (after cookies and cream since we already have an Oreo).









We aren't 100 percent sure that Iris is done yet since the last dack hasn't come out yet and we had a doe trick us last year. Thus far, she's had triplets; one girl and two boys. At first, at least two babies, if not all three, were trying to come out at the same time. It took a long of work to push them back as far as we could and then get one out. We don't have any names for them yet, but they're adorable and massive!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations and good job getting everyone out 🎉


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry for your loss of Tim!
Your new babies are adorable. Great job getting Iris’ kids out!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Sometimes, despite everything we do, we cannot save them. Congratulations on the new babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss of Tim. 
I really think you did a GREAT JOB staying and getting all 3 out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry you lost one, but congrats on the other cuties.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

So sorry about losing Tim  
Congrats on the new arrivals though!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Two of Iris's triplets passed today unfortunately. So far this year, we've had exactly a 50% survival rate. This is just ridiculous and I don't understand why it's happening. Last night wasn't even as cold as our past few nights! I'm not even excited for the rest of our babies to come because I'm now afraid that they're going to pass as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. I understand. Ive had 1 of my triplets pass from being stepped on by Mom. I lost a set of twins stillborn. I have 2 bottle babies in the house.. Please dont give into to those negative fears. You didnt do anything wrong. Just do the best you can. Keep on with your faith and hope. We do understand, and we are all working on doing better. Im sorry for your pain, tears and loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you check mamas udder to make sure she isn’t too tight have sores or may have mastitis? 
If the doe is too tight and sore, she may not allow the kids to nurse, which in turn, the kids starve, go sub temp and die.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Did you check mamas udder to make sure she isn’t too tight have sores or may have mastitis?
> If the doe is too tight and sore, she may not allow the kids to nurse, which in turn, the kids starve, go sub temp and die.


We checked her udder the first day, and she had some type of plugs in there, so we milked them out. The second day, we checked again, and she was all good. She definitely doesn't lack in the quantity department. We know that she did let the kids nurse because the biggest boy would nurse and she'd let her little girl try to nurse (she didn't have a good aim). Brown boy just didn't really have any sucking reflex.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Asia (my guernsey) finally had her babies today! She's been teasing us all week, enjoying the deluxe accommodations that is the kidding stall. When we saw her this morning, we knew that she was gonna have them today. Asia blessed us with twin girls this year! She's always had boy-girl twins before, so this was a surprise! I decided to name them Ellie (Eleanor Roosevelt) and Betty (Betty Ford) since it is President's Day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow! Congratulations!!! What beautiful little girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh my goodness! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Update: Mom told me yesterday that she wants to keep one!! I'm super excited since I've been wanting to keep one of Asia's doeling for a while, but just haven't been able to.

I was busy teaching the babies the way of the chin rubs today. They're starting to bounce around too!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! They are so adorable!
Now to decide which one to keep!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re precious! I love they’re little sweaters!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are cute...so how are you going to choose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww they are cute...so how are you going to choose?


I have no idea! I have such a soft spot for both of them so it's going to be really hard!


----------

